# Garner SP



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

My brother and I drove down to Garner SP the other day and shot a few pics. Really nice place. But it seems to be crowded most of the time. Maybe in the fall during the week would be better for shots.




























The two HDR shots are a 1 stop bracket 3 shots with photmatix software.

Griz


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Great shots, just wondering hoes the water & the crowds? Enough water for a kayak?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Yea*

They rent them and other boats as well. The river is partially dammed up so that stretch is about shoulder high. The area around that big pool has huge trees and is shaded all day on both sides. They have a juke box dance every Sat as well. The ranger told us that after Labor Day the crowds aren't that bad except on the weekends and it tapers off. There are some cabins and screen rooms in the park and there is a place not far from there that is a pecan orchard with cabins the smaller ones are 100 a night and they go up from there. Lots of places to stay in that area. The water is pretty clear and nice and cool. I was scouting for a place to stay so I can photograph the Maples at Lost Maples SP which is right up the road from Garner but only has limited tent camping. I think I have a picture or two of the river I'll post them up if I can find some.

Griz


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah I've been to both places & have kayaks. 1st went in the 70's camping with my Dad God Rest his Soul, miss that man


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I miss mine too brother*

Yea I hear you my dad taught me about the woods as well. I sure miss him. And my trusty golden that passed away last Feb. 15 years of going places and he was always with me. Its been tough the past few months. Whenever I hit a rough spot I get out and take more pictures. Takes my mind off the bad stuff and enjoying some of this old earth's beauty doesn't hurt either. Just finishing up my first video with the Canon G20. Looks real nice. All my videos are at www.youtube.com/griz11

Griz


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Garner*

A great time to go is the weekend prior to Thanksgiving up until that Wed when the crowds come. You will have it pretty much to yourself.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cool


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

HDR is cool stuff. I like the 2nd and 3rd photos.


----------

